# Minimag 5mm nichia gs



## Buck91 (Apr 3, 2018)

I have a handful of nichia gs 5mm leds in my spare parts box so I trimmed one and popped in in an old minimag I had laying around. Drilled the reflector to fit but otherwise no mods. Put in some 2-3 year old store brand batteries and started a runtime test. From the get go not as bright as a nite ize conversion but pretty equal to my photon. We are now 90hrs in and subjectively I’d say it’s down to 50% of initial brightness. Very impressed so far! Definitely a great BOB or hurricane option.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2018)

I did a Yuji 5mm in a minimag runtime and trurned it off at 57 hours, when it still appeared to be at about 50%. It started out a lot less than some but after 48 hours on some used alkalines was a heckuva lot brighter than any of my other lights at that point... (the ones that even lasted 48 hours that is).

You're right, great for when there'll be no lights for a while.


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 3, 2018)

108 hours now and still very very useable. Loving this budget vampire!


----------



## iamlucky13 (Apr 4, 2018)

Nice job. I've put a 5mm Yuji in my old mini-maglite, too. I was surprised how well it worked.


----------



## snakebite (Apr 4, 2018)

the key to a good result with this type of mod is getting a low vf bin.
one can cheat a bit and run lithium primaries.
btw if it works like the ebay high cri leds i got with rated 3.0-3.2vf that check around 2.75 with a chinese parts tester/identifier it will run weeks at a low level on even cheap carbon zinc cells.
you may get tired of trying to run it dead.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 4, 2018)

Buck91 said:


> 108 hours now and still very very useable. Loving this budget vampire!



I have been thinking of trying one in a late model big Mag with the bi-pin set up.... figuring it may run for a year on a pair of D cells. 

Perhaps that big minimag, the ML25IT would be a good candidate too.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a bi-pin adapter sleeve for my old school 2D....I should try it. Run time should be ridiculous indeed.

...aside from a huge 2D unit running a tiny 5mm at 8 lumens.... :candle:


----------



## iamlucky13 (Apr 5, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> I have a bi-pin adapter sleeve for my old school 2D....I should try it. Run time should be ridiculous indeed.
> 
> ...aside from a huge 2D unit running a tiny 5mm at 8 lumens.... :candle:



Triple emitter, direct drive mod!

I'm not sure how one would pull it off, but then you'd be on par with the original output.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 5, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> I have a bi-pin adapter sleeve for my old school 2D....I should try it. Run time should be ridiculous indeed.
> 
> ...aside from a huge 2D unit running a tiny 5mm at 8 lumens.... :candle:



That's the one.


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 6, 2018)

179hrs and still going good. Definitely not winning any output contest but a completely usable light still. Probably half as bright as my photon freedom.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 7, 2018)

So I plugged the venerable Yuji 3200K into the 2D bi-pin adapter sleeve...fits like a glove. Not too bad beam pattern all things considered. 

I dont have any fresh cells for a valid test so I will go out and get a new set of D cells Monday and try it out.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2018)

LeanBurn said:


> So I plugged the venerable Yuji 3200K into the 2D bi-pin adapter sleeve...fits like a glove. Not too bad beam pattern all things considered.
> 
> I dont have any fresh cells for a valid test so I will go out and get a new set of D cells Monday and try it out.



Ok. Let us know which year it finally plays out. lol.

Good stuff Buck91. Thanks for the update(s).


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 8, 2018)

216hrs no visible change since the last update. I'm thinking the next update will happen when I notice its no longer a subjectively "useful" level of output. My basic test is "is this bright enough to use the john in the middle of the night"


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2018)

Yup, when it's truely dark that'll keep your toes from crashing into stuff (ouch!!)

I stopped one at 50 some hours and set the light aside for times we need a little light for a long time.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 8, 2018)

An AA Minimag with a Nite-Ize reflector sporting a Yuji daylight emitter and a fairly depleted alkaline or NiMH can throw quite a bit more than a Yuji'd Photon, depending how it is focused.

Those night-time bladder evac sojourns do well with one of these, with the additional advantage of the stock method of turn-to-activate being quiet enough to not wake up an easily stirred spouse.


----------



## Buck91 (Apr 28, 2018)

No hour clock anymore as it had other duties. If you want to do the math see above posts for time stamp.

Still running with useable output. Looks like approx 2-3 lumens to my untrained eye. Definitely useable by not overly bright. Terminating the test so I can place the light back in my “inventory.”


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 29, 2018)

Such awesome-ness. 
For those who lived it, the minimag and 2C/D were spectacular on a fresh set of batteries. Much brighter than a Yuji. But the typical life of a Maglite was it sat most of the time. Some shelf, ledge or drawer in the home or perhaps in an automobile. So when the time came to use it the blast of photons was normally far from spectacular. But.... it got the job done for finding a crayon under the sofa, finding a screwdriver in an unlit shed or fixing a flat. 

The Yuji mod is at least as bright as those lights with less than full output after batteries of the day had sat around all dis-charging-like. The Yuji mod gives a good output night after night.... after night... (and with C/D fuel month after month). 

Thanks for the input Buck.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Apr 29, 2018)

After putting a NVG blue/green LED emitter from a Photon into a Minimag, it appears that ~3volts from the AA's results in a more green, than blue color (the Photon uses 6volts) but it is still interesting.


----------



## LeanBurn (Apr 30, 2018)

(Post reserved for updates)

Consecutive days running never shutting off Since April 9, with Yugi 5mm in a Maglite 2D: *90

*I have terminated this test due to boredom. There is still usable light coming out of the front. I estimate in the 4-6 lumen range.


----------



## snakebite (Apr 30, 2018)

well my 2 testers have crossed the 1 month mark.
a 2aa with used hf alkaleaks is still quite usable.
a 2 aaa with used gd alkaleaks is at the super dim glow stage.
dim as in see the die shape comfortably looking directly at it.
a prior test with 2 aa camelion carbon zinc ended with sudden death overnight with 2 weeks runtime.
they came out with staining on the label and corrosion pimples you can feel .
these things are so cheap n nasty i can crush them with my fingers with little effort.
so even with total garbage these mods can go a long time.


----------



## ampdude (Apr 30, 2018)

I wonder if I tried this in a 4D how badly I'd be over driving it direct drive? I'd be concerned about two lithium AA's in direct drive as well.

Got a bunch of yuji's on the way, I guess I'll find out.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 1, 2018)

ampdude said:


> I wonder if I tried this in a 4D how badly I'd be over driving it direct drive? I'd be concerned about two lithium AA's in direct drive as well.
> 
> Got a bunch of yuji's on the way, I guess I'll find out.



Did not run a pair of fresh primary lithium AA's for very long but the amount and quality of light was impressive indeed. 
Also used a piece of wood and copper foil strip to make a dummy battery with a 10440; not a good idea. The emitter turned color in a bad way. I turned it off quickly and it was OK. It's funny because 6Volts (pair of 2016's) is Ok in a Photon pinch-flashlight, being significantly brighter than a single 2032 battery. Guessing low current/capacity of coin cells matters.

By-the-way, decided to take the turquoise emitter out of the Minimag and installed it in a vintage Photon Freedom with covert nose; much better with the 6V making the tint what it is supposed to be.


----------



## LeanBurn (May 1, 2018)

ampdude said:


> I wonder if I tried this in a 4D how badly I'd be over driving it direct drive? I'd be concerned about two lithium AA's in direct drive as well.
> 
> Got a bunch of yuji's on the way, I guess I'll find out.



They are meant to take just over 3V, you are proposing 6V...they will live a short life. Poor little Yuji....never hurt anybody...you be so mean to it. :mecry:


----------



## dealgrabber2002 (Jun 7, 2018)

anyone know where I can get a 2D bi-pin adapter sleeve for my Maglite?


----------



## LeanBurn (Jun 7, 2018)

Isn't the sleeve that fastens down the bulb is the same one that fastens down the adapter? If it isn't, sleeves come with a new bi-pin bulb like this photo shows: 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000EX3208/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2018)

Yup, buy a 2D bi-pin bulb and it comes with the adapter so your krypton PR bulb'd light can use a bi-pin.


----------



## gurdygurds (Sep 17, 2018)

Is this the one to get in order to Yuji an older 2d incan?? https://www.amazon.com/dp/B009TC6VNK/?tag=cpf0b6-20 all of these mag mods I've got to give it a go. Had already planned to do a mini mag. 90 DAYS on 2 D cells is insane! Talk about an emergency light.


----------



## LeanBurn (Nov 13, 2018)

Yep...that is what I used...

I basically put the cells in and threw it in my drawer, checking the alki-leak batteries once a week. I have a traffic cone diffuser I put on it just for fun. It is amazing what you can still see and do using a light that has only 4-7 L.


----------



## Hondo (Jan 4, 2019)

Or if you're a cheap-*** (like me) you can take any-old PR2 base bulb and bust out the guts. Solder the positive lead of the Yuji into the center hole (it's just filled with solder), and the negative to the inside wall of the can. Helps a lot to pre-tin the can on the inside and outside for heat transfer to the negative leg - just file off excess solder on the outside. That way you're not trying to get your iron inside the can with the LED in there.


----------



## gregorytomlin (Feb 8, 2019)

iamlucky13 said:


> Nice job. I've put a 5mm Yuji in my old mini-maglite, too. I was surprised how well it worked.


I did the same. And I was also really surprised by how it worked. I was very happy.


----------



## 1979lee (Feb 9, 2019)

NEED PICS!


----------



## PJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Here is a size comparison for the Yuji 5mm and the bulb from a 2C Mag ML25IT indcandescent. 
The Yuji plugs right in, no cutting or bending the leads. I have one that has been running for about 2 months on NIP Duracells that expired in March 2014.

I just dug up an old Minimag, have to figure out how to Yuji it. 

With my Emisar D4S, BLF Q8, orange 2D Mag with a red/orange Luxeon III, Surefire lego with an N62 500 lumen bulb and many other lights why am I so fascinated by a 7 lumen light?


----------



## gregorytomlin (Feb 19, 2019)

PJ said:


> Here is a size comparison for the Yuji 5mm and the bulb from a 2C Mag ML25IT indcandescent.
> The Yuji plugs right in, no cutting or bending the leads. I have one that has been running for about 2 months on NIP Duracells that expired in March 2014.
> 
> I just dug up an old Minimag, have to figure out how to Yuji it.
> ...


Thanks for this picture. Now I can see the differences in size. However, they are pretty similar, except the width and shape of the glass.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 19, 2019)

Has anybody been able to source narrower yujis?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Feb 19, 2019)

KITROBASKIN said:


> Did not run a pair of fresh primary lithium AA's for very long but the amount and quality of light was impressive indeed.
> Also used a piece of wood and copper foil strip to make a dummy battery with a 10440; not a good idea. The emitter turned color in a bad way. I turned it off quickly and it was OK. It's funny because 6Volts (pair of 2016's) is Ok in a Photon pinch-flashlight, being significantly brighter than a single 2032 battery. Guessing low current/capacity of coin cells matters.
> 
> By-the-way, decided to take the turquoise emitter out of the Minimag and installed it in a vintage Photon Freedom with covert nose; much better with the 6V making the tint what it is supposed to be.


Lithium coin cells cannot hold high current and it isn't the voltage that kills LEDs but current. The lithium coin cells will cave at current draws that could fry a 5mm LED just as 4 AG13 button cells will (also 6v).


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 19, 2019)

Buck91 said:


> Has anybody been able to source narrower yujis?



Nope. They 5mm version is a standard size. They don't make a 3mm version.

They can be installed in an incandescent Maglite Mini by bending the pins and widening the hole in the bottom of the reflector, however.


----------



## Buck91 (Feb 20, 2019)

Sorry I was ambiguous. I meant a narrow beam than the 60 degrees which seem to be prevalent.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Feb 21, 2019)

Ok, got it. The 45 degree version seems to have sold out first. It's a bit narrower, but I don't expect it's a very large difference.

In a Minimag, there might actually be an advantage to the 60 degree if you want throw, because a higher percentage of the light will hit the reflector.

It might also be possible to use a TIR to tighten the beam from the Yuji a bit.


----------



## lumen aeternum (Dec 11, 2019)

I've been looking for a vampire for half drained AAs. Now if I can find a bunch of incan AA minimags and some bare LEDs...


----------



## Buck91 (Dec 11, 2019)

lumen aeternum said:


> I've been looking for a vampire for half drained AAs. Now if I can find a bunch of incan AA minimags and some bare LEDs...



Craigslist, fb marketplace or eBay for the minimag. Check out the For Sale section on that other forum, there is a person selling some leds which compared very favorably to Yujis in tests.


----------

